# Is there any way to run Roblox on freebsd 13?



## Cragles_MeTUrd (Aug 2, 2021)

So is there any wrapper to launching roblox player similar to grapejuice, or is there any way to run it with grapejuice?


----------



## ffqq (Feb 19, 2022)

Hey there!
I'm working on adding full FreeBSD support to Grapejuice!
I'll notify you when it's done: https://gitlab.com/ffqq/grapejuice/-/tree/ffqq-staging-patch-12464

EDIT: I sent a PR, hopefully it gets accepted https://gitlab.com/brinkervii/grapejuice/-/merge_requests/58


----------

